# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Рарус Ресторан. Жуткие тормоза фронта...

## 123lexaru

Доброго всем времени суток. 
Имеем Общепит (бэк) и Ресторан (фронт).
При этом до недавнего времени связка жила нормально.
Потом начались тормоза. В одном строго определенном месте - при прорисовке залов с рабочего места официанта.
увеличение количества рабочих мест (а по дефолту сейчас уже работает только одно из трех! - чтобы хоть как-то можно было работать) приводит к экспоненциальному сокращению времени нормальной работы. Т.е. на одной станции модно работать минут 20-30, на двух - минут 10, на трех - минуты три....
Маны все какие были скурены до пепла. 
8.2.15.310
База файловая

ЧО ДЕЛАТЬ?! (((

----------


## 123lexaru

Ндас... 232 просмотра и 0 ответов... удручаетЪ ((

----------


## 123lexaru

Ну просто уже для интереса - ап...

----------


## DMLangepas

может тогда нужно переходить с файлового на SQL?
попробуй тестировать, почистить все шаблоны

----------


## Dmitrytop

В конфигурации 1С ресторан адское количество дублирующих запросов. Пришлось сильно изменять механизм расчёта скидок во фронте заказов, и получения списка заказов при открытии карты столов. как вариант - использование терминального варианта на win xp - 7 prof

----------

123lexaru (23.07.2012)

----------


## 123lexaru

Кэп? Спасибо, Кэп... Вот только для 5 машин делать клиент-серверный вариант с SQL и прочими "прелестями" - не слишком ли накладно?

---------- Post added at 18:34 ---------- Previous post was at 18:33 ----------

Интересный вариант. Но - возвращаемся к торговому оборудованию и к тому, что это таки POSIX-ы (будь они неладны)...

----------


## DMLangepas

для 5 машин накладно конечно. попробуй локалку посмотреть, скорее всвего машину ставь посильнее на разгон

----------


## 123lexaru

да это все уже делали. не помогает.

----------


## DMLangepas

тогда скажу проще. Обратитесь к спецам, франчам и т.п.
либо поищите форум Миста

----------


## 123lexaru

^))) Шутку оценил ))) 
Если бы франчи были в состоянии решить данный вопрос - они бы это уже сделали ))

----------


## DMLangepas

не всегда все под силу. Франчи тоже не всё знают.

----------


## alex192ivan

> Доброго всем времени суток. 
> Имеем Общепит (бэк) и Ресторан (фронт).
> При этом до недавнего времени связка жила нормально.
> Потом начались тормоза. В одном строго определенном месте - при прорисовке залов с рабочего места официанта.
> увеличение количества рабочих мест (а по дефолту сейчас уже работает только одно из трех! - чтобы хоть как-то можно было работать) приводит к экспоненциальному сокращению времени нормальной работы. Т.е. на одной станции модно работать минут 20-30, на двух - минут 10, на трех - минуты три....
> Маны все какие были скурены до пепла. 
> 8.2.15.310
> База файловая
> 
> ЧО ДЕЛАТЬ?! (((


Железо смотреть.

----------


## 123lexaru

Посмотрел железо. железо рабочее, ресурсы используются от силы на 20%. И?

----------


## alex192ivan

> Посмотрел железо. железо рабочее, ресурсы используются от силы на 20%. И?


Ну конечно все просмотренно и т.д.
Давно админом не работаю, но я бы сделал так.
1. Проверил бы как все работает на самом сервере
2. Поставил бы 1 раб. место на терминале 
3. Попробовал бы включить full duplex на сетевом оборудовании и замерил бы реальную скорость.
4. Еще зависит от рабочих станций, но это выявит во втором пункте сразу же.

Для тестов поставь ViTerminal даже с тестовой лицухой. От себя хочу добавить у меня был сервак на SQL с такими же ошибками на винтах. Так случилось так что в определенный момент база слетела, а было все просто по частотам память не ту воткнули мне в рейд массив. Тоже кричали все ок должно быть пока я носом не ткнул их в документацию где было четко написано не одной линейкой надо ставить, а парами. После того как поставили как должно быть скорость работы увеличилась раза в 3 на SQL версии.
Так что просто проверь все от начала и до конца думай логически с чего начать проверку.

----------


## 123lexaru

Итого. Если кому вдруг интересно.
Рарус расписался в собственном бессилии. Единственный вариант, который они смогли предложить - переход на клиент-серверный вариант (и все так  же без гарантий). 
Фронт заменили на другой. Пока вроде бы полет нормальный...

----------

